# Brain Gender



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

BBC - Science & Nature - Sex ID

Obviously not completely scientific, but an interesting little series of tests that are supposed to determine your brain's gender. 

My results:

*Angles:* 19 (male)
*Spot the difference:* 50% (female)
*Hands:*left right thumb, right hemisphere (male)
*Empathising:* 2 (male)
*Systemising:* 12 (male)
*Eyes:* 6 (neutral)
*Fingers:* 1.02 *phew* (female)
*Faces:* feminine (and this was on male faces..) (male)
*3D shapes:* 11 (male)
*Words:* 19 (13 & 6, respectively) (female)
*Ultimatum:* 70% (male)


So... 7 male, 3 female, and one neutral. 25% male on the sliding scale thingy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually get 50% to the female side, so I'll try this again. My results are as follows - 

*Angles = 8 (female)
Spot the Difference = 29% (male)
Hands = right thumb, right hemisphere (male)
Empathising = 7 (male)
Systemising = 6 (female)
Eyes = 8 (female)
Fingers = 1 (female)
Faces = Feminine, with women's faces (male)
3D Shapes = 8 (neutral)
Words = 24 and 26, total 50 (female)
Ultimatum = 50% (female)*

Six female results, four male results and one neutral result. I'm at 50% female on the scale.


----------



## Callisto (Feb 4, 2011)

*My results:
*
*Angles:* 18 out of 20 (Male)
*Spot the difference*: 14% (Male)
*Hands:* right-brained
*Emotions and Systems:* 
Empathy score is: 3 out of 20 (Male)
Your systemising score is: 10 out of 20 (neutral)
*Eyes*: 7 out of 10 (Female)
*Fingers:* 
Right Hand: 1.04(Female)
Left Hand: 0.97 (male)
*Faces*: Masculine faces (Female)
*3D shapes:* 12 out of 12 (male)
*Words:* 8 (male)
*Ultimatum:* 50% (female)

50% male


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm 25% female according to that test, but I don't quite believe it. I think it's more like 0% either way. One problem was that I reported low interest in "systematizing stuff", which wrongly biased me in the female direction, even though I was answering honestly. As we know from studying personality types, interest doesn't mean much. I wish this test had focused more on ability. 

My main female traits are vocabulary size (which I heard another study say wasn't even linked to gender) and poor ability to rotate 3D objects (I did better on the angles section because 2D is, let's face it, a lot easier). I am also better than the average man at visual memory and navigating with landmarks.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Angles: 12
Spot the Difference: 43%
Hands: Left thumb on top
Emphathising: 6
Systemising: 13
Eyes: 3 (haha, I'm soo bad at this and I knew it before I took this!)
Fingers: 1.05 on right, .95 on left (which makes no sense to me, but whatever)
3D Shapes: 7
Words: ... a very pathetic number that won't be listed, considering I like to write.
Ultimatum: 50%


25% on the female slide thing.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I got about 25% male. Makes sense I guess...I did best on the spatial activities, and systemizing, and worst on the verbal part, empathizing and that stupid part where they made you guess what a person's emotions were by looking at JUST the eyes. That seems more like an Se strength than male/female.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

*Angles:* 19/20 (male)
*Spot the difference:* 86% (female)
*Hands:* Left thumb on top (male)
*Empathising:* 2/20 (male)
*Systemising:* 12/20 (male)
*Eyes:* 7/10 (female)
*Fingers:* 0.95 right hand, 0.97 left hand (male)
*Faces:* Feminine faces preferred (male)
*3D shapes:* 10/12 (male)
*Words:* 13 (6 for grey, 7 for happy) (female)
*Ultimatum:* 50% (female)

0% on the slider. Don't really know how that worked out to be completely neutral, but whatever, I'll roll with it.

EDIT: Oh, nevermind, just saw this:



> The scale below is an indication of where you fall in the male-female brain continuum. The results are based on the angles, spot the difference, 3D shapes and words tasks.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> I got about %25 male. Makes sense I guess...I did best on the spatial activities, and systemizing, and worst on the verbal part, empathizing and that stupid part where they made you guess what a person's emotions were by looking at JUST the eyes. That seems more like an Se strength than male/female.


I did decent on that (7 out of 10) but since females and males score dead equal on it I don't think it has much to do with empathizing. I could be wrong though. I don't know too much about it.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

25% Female Overall
-------
Angles: 12/20 (female) (but just barely....)
Spot the Difference: balanced
Hands:Right thumb (female)
Emotions: 4/20 Empathizing, 12/20 Systematic. (more systematic, male)
Eyes: 8/10 (female)
Fingers: .9 (more male) (I also have 3 older brothers if that makes a difference...)
Faces: I prefer masculine (female) (but it says the prefs change for us anyway, so....)
3D Shapes: 8/12 (balanced)
Words: 14 and 8 (female)
Ultimatum: I just put 50/50 (female?)


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

nevermore said:


> I did decent on that (7 out of 10) but since females and males score dead equal on it I don't think it has much to do with empathizing. I could be wrong though. I don't know too much about it.


Yeah I don't know either....Its seems more about noticing small details than it is understanding somebody's thoughts/feelings. And just showing eyes seems like a rip off because when you are trying to infer feelings or thoughts from body language, you don't look at just the eyes. You look at the entire face, at posture, muscle tension/relaxation. Just seems like the science is off there, and its driving me crazy lol


----------



## subxer0 (Sep 30, 2010)

angles - 8/20 (female)
spot the difference - 64% (neutral, 2% away from female)
hands - left brain dominant (right thumb on top)
empathizing - 11/20 (male)
systemising - 15/20 (male)
eyes - 6/10 (neutral)
fingers - right: 1.01 left: 1 (female)
"Studies have found that men and women with lots of brothers generally have more masculine finger ratios. Find out what other things scientists think our ratios may tell us."
bah. i have 2 brothers
faces - feminine preferred (male)
3D shapes - 10/12 (male)
words - 7 and 5 (female? the 5 is male, one point away from female.)
ultimatum - half: 50% (female)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> Just seems like the science is off there, and its driving me crazy lol


That's what's driving me crazy about this whole test.:wink:

Half-true science is almost worse than fake science, because it gives an artificial aura of credibility to it.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

50% male... 

Angles = 19 (male)
Spot the Difference = 0% (male)
Hands = left thumb (male)
Empathising = 3 (male)
Systemising = 8 (female)
Eyes = 4 (male)
Fingers = 1 (female)
Faces = Masculine faces (female)
3D Shapes = 4 (female)
Words = 11 and 12, 23 in total (female)
Ultimatum = 70% (male)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

darksoul said:


> 50% male...
> 
> Angles = 19 (male)
> Spot the Difference = 0% (male)
> ...


So apparently INTP females are really males and INTP males are really females...:dry:


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

*"Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces."*

No shit? I'd be curious to see how many guys _actually prefer _masculine faces..


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

This is pretty scientific for a comparisons test. I don't see why you would consider it unscientific. It measures traits that are either thought of as masculine or feminine and then tests to see if they actually apply. It shows that the majority of males and females show both traits, resulting in a result of 50/50. It looks like many of you scored on both sides of the spectrum. If it were looking for causality, then an online test would not be valid, but this accomplishes what it's set to do. Also, I would think that sensing emotions would have more to do with whether or not you're a feeler or a thinker. I did well on the eyes test, and I'm an INTJ.

Angles: 15 out of 20 (Balanced)
Spot the Difference: 43% (Balanced)
Hands: Right Thumb on top (Hardly a gender biased trait, especially since there are confounding factors that could rule this out, and if we were to say which side were dominant to a certain gender, then women are more likely to be right-side dominant and men are more likely to be left-side dominant. But once again, this could just as easily be determined by personality, or at least have a correlation with personality. Great job making a distinction when the site didn't even provide one.)
Empathising: 4 (Male)
Systemising: 10 (Balanced)
Eyes: 8 (Female)
Fingers: (Right: 0.97, Left: 0.95) (Male)
Faces: Feminine (BBC provided no evidence to say that this was a more masculine or feminine trait. While you could infer that preferring feminine faces is a masculine trait, the test does not specify, so you shouldn't make an inference about the results.)
3D Shapes: 10 (Male)
Words: 4 (Male)
Ultimatum: 50%

25% Male on the spectrum


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

Brain Score: 25% male
Angles: 18/20 (male)
Spot the Difference: 43% (neutral)
Hands: left thumb on top, right-brained
Emotions: Empathizing - I did something wrong here and can't get a score. 16/20 Systematic. (male)
Eyes: 6/10 (neutral)
Fingers: Right Hand - 0.97 Left Hand - 0.98 I do have two older brothers. (male)
Faces: masculine faces (female)
3D Shapes: 11/12 (male)
Words: Grey - 9, Happy - 7
Ultimatum: 60% (according to averages, male)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Maethirion said:


> This is pretty scientific for a comparisons test. I don't see why you would consider it unscientific.


Several reasons, including many you discussed. Chief among them is the mingling of empirical evaluation with a self-report questionnaire which is possible to answer honestly, in full knowledge of who you yourself are, be completely correct, and _still _not reveal anything bout the masculinity and femininity of your brain.

My major gripe with it was its half-scientific nature. Because of strong interest on the behalf of the general public in this areas recently, there has been a lot of literature on this project and it suffers from a similar problem. A shame really, because general sex differences are very interesting.


----------



## Fiddler (May 6, 2010)

Ah, I've taken this before. And I'm too lazy to do it again, lolol
I remember that I got 0% on the sliding scale, and that I was quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Angles: 14 (neutral)
Spot the difference: 50% (female)
Hands: left thumb on top, right-brained
Empathising: 1 (male)
Systemising: 12 (male)
Eyes: 8 (female)
Fingers: .98 (male)
Faces: masculine (female, supposedly)
3D shapes: 11 (male)
Words: 29 - 18 then 11 (female)
Ultimatum: 50% (female)

I got 25% female on the spectrum. How weird.

In psychology class, we took a test to determine our supposed brain gender as well. The average score for males was 0-180 and 150-300 for females. I got 70. All these inconsistencies everywhere!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ngg said:


> *"Your choices suggest you prefer more feminine faces."*
> 
> No shit? I'd be curious to see how many guys _actually prefer _masculine faces..


You're assuming that all men are not only heterosexual, but prefer feminine faces even on women.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> You're assuming that all men are not only heterosexual, but prefer feminine faces even on women.


On average, scientific studies have shown men prefer masculine faces if they are gay and feminine faces if they are straight. I'm sure there are exceptions, but this does indeed tend to be the case.



> Gay men fall for the most masculine-faced men, while straight men are attracted to the most feminine-faced women, a new study from a Harvard University researcher has revealed...women’s preferences are more complex than men’s, as indicated by earlier study, which showed that ovulation, contraceptive use, self-perceived attractiveness, and sex drive all affect face preference.
> 
> In the current study, straight women preferred more masculine-faced men than lesbian women, while lesbians preferred slightly more masculine female faces than straight women or men.
> 
> ...


Read the full article here: Gay men like masculine faces, while straight men prefer feminine ones


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> You're assuming that all men are not only heterosexual, but prefer feminine faces even on women.


Yeah I was referring to straight men... It makes sense, as nevermore pointed out in her study, that gay men would prefer more masculine faces. I just have a hard time imagining a straight guy preferring masculine faces on women...


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Ngg said:


> Yeah I was referring to straight men... It makes sense, as nevermore pointed out in her study, that gay men would prefer more masculine faces. I just have a hard time imagining a straight guy preferring masculine faces on women...


I'm a guy, but thanks.:wink:

Not that people shouldn't be entitled to their sexual preferences, of course. If a guy like masculine-looking women, no one should tell him that preference is wrong. But a quick look at the world will tell you that straight guys' tastes are generally for feminine-looking faces.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

I apparently preferred more feminine mens' faces. I'm going to retake that part of the test in 2 weeks (different part of "cycle") and see if it effects my answers.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

It said I preferred feminine faces as well, I might take it again in a few weeks too just to test out that statement. 

I actually saw a documentary on Nat Geo about sexual selection and attractiveness. The studies they referenced found that for long term relationships, women choose men with more feminine features, but for a fling or something not so serious, they choose men with more masculine features. Not necessarily just in the face. I don't quite remember, but I think it had something to do with testosterone levels.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I bombed the test. It was interesting though. 
I'm a male alien with dyslexia.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> It said I preferred feminine faces as well, I might take it again in a few weeks too just to test out that statement.
> 
> I actually saw a documentary on Nat Geo about sexual selection and attractiveness. The studies they referenced found that for long term relationships, women choose men with more feminine features, but for a fling or something not so serious, they choose men with more masculine features. Not necessarily just in the face. I don't quite remember, but I think it had something to do with testosterone levels.


I remember it being something like this. When women are fertile, they choose more masculine faces in general. At all other times they prefer feminine ones. Feminine faces to be the husband and look after the children, masculine ones to give them the genes.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Approximately 25 male overall.

15/20- angles
50%- spot the difference (surprisingly high :crazy
Right brain dominant
9/20- empathy :mellow: ... wait... this is _more_ than average??? 0.o
18/20- systematizing :wink:
7/20- eyes 
didn't do the hand thing, too lazy. :tongue:
prefer more feminine faces
12/12- 3d shapes BOO YAH! 
10 and 6 (16 total for the innumerate out there)- word association
50.0% exactly- ultimatum


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Angles: Neutral
Spot the difference: Neutral
Hands: Male
Empathising: Male
Systemising: Female
Eyes: Neutral
Fingers: Male
Faces: Female
3D shapes: Male
Words: Male
Ultimatum: Female


----------

